# No Airflow To Upstairs Register 29fbhs



## supafly (Apr 22, 2005)

Little/No airflow to bedroom. Good airflow in kitchen and rear register. 
Added baffle to kitchen register! Works great! Much better airflow up front.

Added L shaped baffle... Anybody know how I can post a picture on here?

-supa


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep! Upload a photo to the gallery, then reference the gallery photo URL to here.

Randy


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Uhhhhh what's a baffle?


----------



## supafly (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's a link... try this. I put some pictures here.

http://www.geocities.com/jessemspencer/29FBHSDuct.html


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool. Welcome Supa!


----------

